# Poor Network Connection



## Foober_Lyftz (Dec 25, 2015)

Anyone elses Lyft app going hyper drive with the PNC thing? This morning mine has been going batty every minute or so. Never had this happen before and of course no rides. I am couch surfing on wifi which is 100mbps so there isnt a damn thing wrong with my connection. Anyone else?


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

It's a common occurrence in Seattle on the T-Mobile network. 

Some of the worst spots here are near T-Mobile Park and some spots near T-Mobile's HQ. My T-Mobile connection at home got so bad that they ended up sending me a T-Mo LTE CellSpot just so I would have sufficient signal to make phone calls.


----------



## Boonert (Jan 15, 2019)

I get that message sometimes, usually when I'm in the airport lot. Never have any network issues with Uber.

I also get this on occasion:










As you can see in the image I am inside the lot and my position is not along the outside edge of the lot but it's telling me I am. This message will go away and then come back again in a few minutes.Again- this doesn't happen with the Uber app.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

It’s the 3 hour PNC. Translation is that you have been passed up for a ride due to inactivity.


----------



## Foober_Lyftz (Dec 25, 2015)

I have wifi and tmobile and both are doing a 30 second loop from PNC to synced etc. Like clockwork every minute. Have tried uninstalling it also wont let me log out. Ive logged out cleared cache cleared info and when I re install all my stuff is still there.


----------



## JimJitsuEsq (May 4, 2017)

I'm in Southern California and this has been happening to me for a couple of days...even on wifi! Just alternates between PNC to good connection constantly. This is the first post I've seen with the same issue...


----------



## Foober_Lyftz (Dec 25, 2015)

JimJitsuEsq said:


> I'm in Southern California and this has been happening to me for a couple of days...even on wifi! Just alternates between PNC to good connection constantly. This is the first post I've seen with the same issue...


Have you been getting any requests? Im lux only for the most part but even when I dropped down I wasnt getting any requests at all. This is so annoying?


----------



## JimJitsuEsq (May 4, 2017)

I'm getting some, but it's been a slow day and I'm not sure if it's because of this issue or just generally being slow.


----------



## JimJitsuEsq (May 4, 2017)

I also run Lyft on two different phones and it does this on BOTH. One doesn't have a sim card, so it runs only on wifi, so it's not like it's evaluating my cell network in the background or anything like that.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

JimJitsuEsq said:


> I'm in Southern California and this has been happening to me for a couple of days...even on wifi! Just alternates between PNC to good connection constantly. This is the first post I've seen with the same issue...


I thought it was just me. Been going on for several days. Right now I am on my home wifi and it is cycling back and forth between poor network connection and good connection. Makes no sense.


----------



## Foober_Lyftz (Dec 25, 2015)

Yup still doing it for me too. Its also affecting PPZ for me as I get one but when it cycles back again I lose it smh. Fix your shit Lyft, damn

Which also means that we are probably not available for requests during that cycle either. Smh


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Foober_Lyftz said:


> Fix your shit Lyft, damn


There's never anything wrong with the app. It's always your phone or your connection.


----------



## Foober_Lyftz (Dec 25, 2015)

TomTheAnt said:


> There's never anything wrong with the app. It's always your phone or your connection.


To be fair Ive experienced way less app issues over the years on lyft compared to Uber


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

For the last few minutes it is flashing "Updating" at the bottom of my screen. I hope that means it is being fixed.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Foober_Lyftz said:


> Anyone elses Lyft app going hyper drive with the PNC thing? This morning mine has been going batty every minute or so. Never had this happen before and of course no rides. I am couch surfing on wifi which is 100mbps so there isnt a damn thing wrong with my connection. Anyone else?





Foober_Lyftz said:


> Anyone elses Lyft app going hyper drive with the PNC thing? This morning mine has been going batty every minute or so. Never had this happen before and of course no rides. I am couch surfing on wifi which is 100mbps so there isnt a damn thing wrong with my connection. Anyone else?


This happens also when you're not falling for rideshare attempts to manipulate you through app and are doing your own thing. Say you see a destination you don't want to pickup at & do last ride, get someplace else & turn on app.....you can get the poor connection pop up reminding you to keep moving to get a pickup.
If you email about it, count on a troubleshooting reply advising how to fix your phone which isn't the problem. Annoying!


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

IR12 said:


> you can get the poor connection pop up reminding you to keep moving to get a pickup.


I get the PNC notice sitting in my office, where the connection has been just fine for more than a year. It says keep moving, but even if I don't move it will soon say Good Connection... then Poor a few minutes later. Pretty much all day.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Today I got the poor network connection message a couple of times, so I ran some speedtests to check how data was flowing. For some reason i don't think my connection is the real issue...


----------



## Bwilks (Jul 11, 2019)

Its doing it here in Wisconsin also. Had some erands to run today. Was logged in for 1 hour, not one ride request and it would switch from PNC to GNC about every 30 seconds. Of course lyft is no help in fixing the issue


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

Bwilks said:


> Its doing it here in Wisconsin also.


I am in Wausau. Been seeing this for the last week or so.


----------



## Bwilks (Jul 11, 2019)

I'm in the Dells. Hope it ends soon


----------



## Foober_Lyftz (Dec 25, 2015)

Seems to finally have stopped. Anyone else?


----------



## JimJitsuEsq (May 4, 2017)

It was still doing it to me this afternoon before I quit, but just went online for a minute and seems to be working! At least I know it wasn't just me, but weird that it was only a couple of us.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

I haven't been online very long today, but it seems to be OK now.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

JimJitsuEsq said:


> I'm in Southern California and this has been happening to me for a couple of days...even on wifi! Just alternates between PNC to good connection constantly. This is the first post I've seen with the same issue...


My Verizon service in so cal is getting worse on Lyft also. I'm still rockin an iPhone 6, hopefully that's not the problem


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

If it gets really bad , like in downtown L.A., I will uninstall the app, wait and reinstall. Most of the time that will correct the problem. 
It often seems to be worse on overcast days for some reason.


----------



## Mikeoftulsa (Dec 10, 2018)

Its pretty normal from my experience. I've not noticed any issues getting rides from it though.


----------



## JimJitsuEsq (May 4, 2017)

Never happened to me once before this week in 2.5 years of full-time driving and now seems to be resolved.


----------



## TheRandyRide (Jul 4, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> It's a common occurrence in Seattle on the T-Mobile network.
> 
> Some of the worst spots here are near T-Mobile Park and some spots near T-Mobile's HQ. My T-Mobile connection at home got so bad that they ended up sending me a T-Mo LTE CellSpot just so I would have sufficient signal to make phone calls.


I think it's anybody who has garbage T-Mobile service oh, I live in San Diego and I constantly have trouble with my connection through T-Mobile


----------



## jesuszr (Dec 4, 2016)

Still happening to me here in Alaska, "poor network connection" and endless cycling!!!??


----------



## Ajaywill (Jul 4, 2017)

It's been rumored that Lyft sends out the PNC message to encourage drivers to move to someplace different....where Lyft wants you.....


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

It has been bad in my area for about 3 weeks.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Happening on east coast also....only for Lyft and while siting in the queue at the airport. Been happening for months.....Uber (never)

iPhone 10 max : Crappy Sprint network


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Happens in Phoenix all the time for me. I just ignore it. Twice now, when I've started it has placed me in West Africa, this morning in far northeast Cameroon. Anymore, Lyft is just filling in for the slack in Uber.


----------



## Rosalita (May 13, 2018)

Pretty sure support will tell you that you need to buy a new phone, or you need to update your app, or to check background apps running and close them, or it's all in your head.


----------



## I'lltipyouintheapp (Jul 3, 2019)

Happened to me as well in the Portland area. I would be on my way to pick up a ride and it would shut off on me. Had to check it all day long to make sure to see when it was shutting itself off. I fixed this by deleting the app from my phone then downloading the app again. It has not happened again since.


----------



## 125928 (Oct 5, 2017)

I get the same message here in Vegas using Tmobile.


----------

